# dare una pista



## betulina

Hola a todos.

A simple vista me parecía sencillo, pero la traducción literal de "dare una pista" (dar una pista) en el siguiente contexto se me hace muy rara. Creo que no entiendo "pista" bien.

Se trata de dos chicas en la hora del almuerzo de la escuela. A una le han hecho un bocadillo muy bien hecho porque le dicen que come demasiadas cosas industriales. La otra le dice que se va a comprar "uno snack ai cereali" y que:

"Tanto qualunque cosa mangi *ti do una pista*."

Y se va a comprárselo. Y la del bocata le grita: "No! Ti odio! Ti sciolgo dietro X" (X es la señora que le ha hecho el bocadillo)

"Comas lo que comas te doy una pista" me suena muy raro. ¿Puede ser simplemente "un poco"? O...

¿Alguna pista? (qué simple que soy...) 

Gracias!


----------



## licinio

Normalmente es "lanzar una indirecta". No lo entiendo muy bien en el contexto porque probablemente las chicas hacen alusión a otras cosas entre si.


----------



## irene.acler

O bien podría ser una expresión regional..no? Porque yo, a decir verdad, no la entiendo..


----------



## betulina

Gracias, chicos. 

La acción se sitúa en Roma, no sé si puede ser un regionalismo. Y más contexto ya no sé dar... no entiendo a qué pueden hacer alusión si se trata de una indirecta. 

Cuando lo dice se va corriendo y saltando... ¿podría ser que coma lo que coma igualmente la gana en la pista? ¿En el sentido de que está más en forma? A lo largo del texto sí se sabe que ella (la de los cereales) está más en forma que la otra... No sé.

Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## irene.acler

Pues, a ver si algún "romano" de Roma sabe decirnos algo al respecto..


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, claro, es dialectal.
"Ti do una pista" queire decir que "te gano en cualquier caso".


----------



## irene.acler

Muy bien, como pensaba es dialectal..por eso no lo entendía!!


----------



## betulina

Gracias, romana!  Ya está claro, entonces. 

Gracias a todos por el esfuerzo.


----------



## sabrinita85

De nada


----------



## rocamadour

Hola tod@s!
No creo que es dialectal, ya que aquí también lo he escuchado... Quizás más bien "jergal" o coloquial. 
"Ti do una pista" significa que corro más fuerte que tú, tan fuerte que hasta voy a poner la distancia de una pista entera entre tú y yo.
Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

¿El equivalente a "Una vuelta de ventaja" español?


----------



## betulina

rocamadour said:


> Hola tod@s!
> No creo que sea dialectal, ya que aquí también lo he escuchado... Quizás más bien "jergal" o coloquial.
> "Ti do una pista" significa que corro más fuerte que tú, tanto fuerte que hasta voy a poner la distancia de una pista entera entre tú y yo.
> Ciao!



Hola, rocamadour! 
Entonces, tú lo entiendes sólo respeto a correr, no?


Neuromante, no sé si sería esto que dices. "te doy una vuelta de ventaja" lo entiendo más como "haz una vuelta antes que yo que yo igualmente te pillo". Sí que hay implícito que corre más, pero por lo que dicen lo veo algo distinto, aunque por el momento no se me ocurre cómo decirlo...  Sería como eso que se dice de "sacar un cuerpo" en los nadadores, pero con una pista, o con vuelta, como dices. No?

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## rocamadour

No, la vuelta de ventaja es otra cosa (nosotros diríamos "ti lascio/do un giro di vantaggio"). 
El sentido de "ti do una pista" en esta frase es que de cualquier manera me alejo mucho de ti = te gano con una superioridad muy evidente. En otras palabras te dejo atrás (pero no de unos metros, sino de una pista entera). No sé si he logrado explicarme bastante bien...
Creo que la expresión traiga su origen del ámbito deportivo, pero se puede utilizar en sentido general para indicar una superioridad indiscutible.

P.S. Muchísimas gracias, betulina, por corregir mis errores!


----------



## betulina

Grazie, rocamadour, ora è chiaro.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, es verdad.
Yo lo decía por aproximación, pero no es lo mismo el sentido de competición de una frase y el de superioridad en la otra.


----------

